# Whats A mean?



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats it mean if your dogs UKC number begins with an 'A'? Ive seen 'P' and Ive seen 'A'...What do they mean??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A is the symbol the UKC uses to know what color paper to print your dogs pedigree out on lmao. A123,456 means that she's purple ribbon. If it's a P123,132 she is not and won't have a complete pedigree print out.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. WOO! Maile has an A! MAILES A-WESOME!!!


----------

